# gto sprung trunk hinge



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking for ideas my 64 trunk hinge seams to be bent or sprung I have to use 1/2 inch of shim 0n front hole of trunk one side only thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My dad ran a body shop and have seen him many times adjust the trunk hinges with a 2x4 inserted between the hinge and the inside of the truck and then slightly bend the hinge. Not sure if I would be comfortable with doing that untrained. Maybe take it to a body shop?


----------

